# Гадский дух



## Albertovna

Как выглядит и где обитает "гадский дух"? :d Услышала это выражение от задорной бабки 75-летней. Больше ни от кого не слышала. Я так поняла, означает что-то типа "тьфу ты, чёрт возьми, проклятье". Она это как вводное слово использовала. Мне интересно, кто-нибудь ещё слыхал подобное, или так уже не говорят? Или это диалектизм какой-то?


----------



## Maroseika

Слыхал "гадский папа" - в Приморье, но довольно давно. Тоже в качестве вводного.


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> Слыхал "гадский папа" - в Приморье, но довольно давно. Тоже в качестве вводного.


О, спасибо  Да, есть и такое. Я это слышала только в фильме "Свадьба в Малиновке":
Своих грабишь! У, гадский папа! (Попандопуло)
 Но, по-моему, здесь это ругательство, обращённое к конкретному человеку. Как "вводное" мне никогда не встречалось, но, правда, я и в Приморье не была.
  Мне сдаётся, что "папа" в "гадский папа" - это папа римский. Недаром же в шутку говорят: "Если ты мастер (директор и т.д., кто угодно), то я папа римский", или стучатся: "Это папа римский, открывай". Но это просто мои спекуляции, специальными исследованиями не занималась


----------



## morzh

Я ето сльiшал как-то где-то, забьiл где. Да, ето вроде чертьiхания.

"Гадский папа" - кроме, как в "Свадьбе в Малиновке" нигде не сльiхал. "Свадьба" породила много цитата ("Шо ето у тебя? Лапсердак? Дай намеряю").

А вот в южной России, на Кубани, однокоренное "нагад / нагада" применяется в качестве "зачем" (нафига / нах..я).

- Ну нагада тьi училке про нас доказал?


----------



## LilianaB

Does it have any connection to a reptile? I would think so, but I am not sure.


----------



## Albertovna

LilianaB said:


> Does it have any connection to a reptile?


Do you mean "гадский"? Yes, the literal meaning of the word "гад" is "reptile." However, now "гад, гадина" are mainly used to denote mean, nasty people (that is, metaphorically). Hence, "гадский."


----------



## morbo

А на меня эта фраза отчего-то навевает именно мысли о треглавых змиях. Залезает герой в пещеру, чюет, что повеяло гадским духом и отправляется змия рубить - топором, как на продразверстке...


----------



## morzh

На мясо......на продажу в Китай.

Гадами так же назьiвают морскую живность, которая не есть рьiба. "Морские гадьi" - креветки, ракушки, трепанги.


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> Гадами так же назьiвают морскую живность, которая не есть рьiба.


Ооо, кому и рыба хуже всякого гада. Весь Новосиб описторхозом заражён.  

Лан, спасибо, ребята.


----------



## morzh

Суши надо меньше есть


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> Суши надо меньше есть


Карасей и лещей из Оби уж скорее. На суши деньги не у всех есть.

Короче, сойдёмся на том, что Змей Горыныч это. Поняла.


----------



## LilianaB

Reptiles aren't bad at all: I even like them. Some are very beautiful. Why did they give them such a bad name, or used theirs for such purposes.


----------



## Albertovna

LilianaB said:


> Why did they give them such a bad name, or used theirs for such purposes.


Why?  What about the Serpent in Paradise?


----------



## morbo

LilianaB said:


> Reptiles aren't bad at all: I even like them. Some are very beautiful. Why did they give them such a bad name, or used theirs for such purposes.



Славяне дело имели преимущественно с гадюками да лягушками. Красивых они не встречали.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> Reptiles aren't bad at all: I even like them. Some are very beautiful. Why did they give them such a bad name, or used theirs for such purposes.



Я подозреваю, что изначально "гад" не бьiло плохим словом, и стало таковьiм позже. Когда стало употребляться как ругательство.

В конце концов, ведь "snake" в английском тоже - не плохое слово, но назови кого-нибудь "you snake!" и он обидится.


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> Я подозреваю, что изначально "гад" не бьiло плохим словом, и стало таковьiм позже.


По-моему, тоже.


----------



## morbo

По Фасмеру совсем ничего хорошего. Сплошные грязи и отвратительности.


----------



## morzh

morbo said:


> По Фасмеру совсем ничего хорошего. Сплошные грязи и отвратительности.



Да, надо же. Хотя там заодно есть и "kot" как "грязь / нечистотьi". За что ж котов-то?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Morzh, snake is quite a nice name, even for a nickname.  The same with rodents. Some are very cute and intelligent. Anyhow, to call anybody a rat would not be that appropriate. What do you think?


----------



## morzh

Well, for "nice"...remember Snake the Criminal from "Simpsons"?


----------



## LilianaB

I haven't watched much of Simpsons, maybe just a few episodes. I would think more about Snake from the Escape from New York, although I have not seen that movie for twenty years.


----------



## little green bird

"гадский папа" - это круто ))) надо будет как-нибудь ввернуть)))))  *Albertovna*, Новосибу привет)))


----------



## morzh

Let me guess. You have not watched "Свадьба в Малиновке?" .
Go and watch it now. If only to see Михаил Водяной as Папандопуло. Or Михаил Пуговкин as Яшка-артиллерист. Where do you think "битте-дритте фрау мадам" came from?


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Or *Василий* Пуговкин as Яшка-артиллерист.



О май гаад


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> О май гаад



Тьфу, нечистьiй попутал. Михаил Пуговкин.  Эклер. Это Теркин - Валсилий.


----------



## morzh

Попъiтался понять, как у меня Пуговкин стал Василием, и понял: он ведь играл режиссера Якина в "Иване Васильевиче". Вот у меня как-то Этот "Васильевич" и вьiлез.
Фройд, в общем.


----------



## little green bird

Не смотрела, каюсь) надо восполнить пробел


----------

